# If You Elect Me President



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

New game... If you elect me president promises...

... I promise we will have 2 day work weeks and 5 day weekends!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

You have my vote.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

If you elect me president..

..I promise that no towns will have age restrictions for trick or treating and all trick or treating will be done on October 31st every year...none of that last sat. of the month nonsense.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...I will pass a law requiring people to pass a common sense test before being eligible to run for public office. Having already been elected, I will , of course, be exempt from taking such a test


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

..... I will outlaw Saran Wrap.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I will pass a law that says that everyone must be tolerant of Halloween (you don't have to celebrate, just be tolerant).


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

The new way of introducing ones self would no longer be a handshake...but a punch in the face


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I will make you all Canadian!!!


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

No way Eh...take off you


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Take off eh, I'm no hoser.

I would make your beer 5% alcohol.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Well ok...then I am game..


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Beauty I got 1 vote.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Now if you could invent a 5% beer in a back bacon bottle


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I would post a how to in the props section.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

...I would pass a law requiring people to stick to the subject in HauntForum threads


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> ...I would pass a law requiring people to stick to the subject in HauntForum threads


I would second that! You have my vote!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Nyxie!

...I would ban cheesy, artificial reality shows


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I promise a Bucky for every haunter!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> I promise a Bucky for every haunter!


A chicken in every pot and a Bucky for every haunter?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

No more cheesy reality shows... a bucky... oooh, tough choice.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I would pass a law that all department stores have a department store Great Pumpkin for the kids to give their Halloween wishes to.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I would pass a law thats states if your pet is smaller then my cats...its lunch


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oh, now I think Night Watchman has my vote! I like how you think!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise a pumpkin on every porch (not as good as a Bucky, but hey...)


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I promise to make halloween last for at least 2 months and stores can't put up christmas stuff until nov 10th


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise an honestly leaner government.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I keep this up and I will be the first Canadian to be President.

I would turn the clocks back before Halloween.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I promis to bann all politicians from talking or raising tax's


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will guarantee to take control over the forces of nature and ensure NO RAIN or snow on October 31st. And candy cigarettes for all.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

yeah Debbie good one

I will push for a hunting season for convicted sex offenders loosers lose and winners goto round 2 or more till their shot


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that goverment employees would have to work a full year like the rest of us poor stiffs have to.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... I promise an honestly leaner government.


Can we lock the congress in the Capital building with no food, and not let them out until they pass some non-partisan laws.  (I'm sure by the time that happened a lot of congress would be leaner.) :googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Spooky1 said:


> Can we lock the congress in the Capital building with no food, and not let them out until they pass some non-partisan laws.  (I'm sure by the time that happened a lot of congress would be leaner.) :googly:


Sure, why not.  But, are you sure they won't be skeletal remains?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> Sure, why not.  But, are you sure they won't be skeletal remains?


Ooooh, Congressional buckies!:googly:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

there will be no taxs implied to haunters on material or boughten props


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... people who are cruel to animals will be punished with the exact evil things they did to the animal they abused.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... people who are cruel to animals will be punished with the exact evil things they did to the animal they abused.


that means I'll be stuck in my fender well with the cats???

I will veto this law for my own safety!!! LOL lol lol


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

morbid mike said:


> that means I'll be stuck in my fender well with the cats???
> 
> I will veto this law for my own safety!!! LOL lol lol


Shame on you Morbid Mike and yes, you will.

Veto denied.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I will pass a tax break on carved pumpkins, called the Great Pumpkin tax break.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

morbid mike said:


> yeah Debbie good one
> 
> I will push for a hunting season for convicted sex offenders loosers lose and winners goto round 2 or more till their shot


Nice thought. Of course the losers would mean we win.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Can we lock the congress in the Capital building with no food, and not let them out until they pass some non-partisan laws.  (I'm sure by the time that happened a lot of congress would be leaner.) :googly:


That would just lead to cannibalism, so long as we can consider anyone in congress to be of the same species.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

And I also promise to make it illegal to vote yourself a pay raise, get health care benefits for life and to fillibuster. I also will return government to a "by the people, of the people..." format, with as little government involvement in your daily life as possible. Sink or swim on your own. 
I also promise a moritorium on mixing cutsie, inflatable props withe creepy ones. Choose a theme, people!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I promis to exile Debbie 5 to siberia:googly:


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I promise to exile Sibera to Antartica.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I promise a dictionary on every computer desk...


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

..and no diahhrea or vomiting.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise all kids will know how to read by the time they exit the 12th grade.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that people who drive in some stupid manner will immediately have their drivers licenses revoked and their cars beemed out from under them.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I promise to make Nyxie head of transportation..Hey with a promise that like that the only way I can win is to get on board.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that stupid people will be forced to live under house arrest.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I promise that Halloween will be a week long


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise that pizza will not only taste delicious, but will have no calories!


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I promise to make sure the work in 20 hours but all will be paid 40


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

ededdeddy said:


> I promise to make sure the work in 20 hours but all will be paid 40


Wadda you talking about...that happens already look how many folks are on here at "work"

Instead of fingerprints on file...you would have to submit a finger


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

in a file.


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I promise there will be a skelly in every pot


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise that all bats will be inoculated against rabies so haunters can keep them as pets


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I will veto said law and make sure they are rabid...but tell you the voter otherwise


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I will vote to make all underclothing optional- especially if it is uncomfortable. LET EM HANG~!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I veto that underwear hang thing - eeewwwwww!:googly:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Amendmant: hang-age will be allowed only in private domiciles. No WigglyJiggly in public. 
AND: bikini bathing suits are outlawed for men....Sorry South America!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

First I would go through a lengthy security screening and citizenship process. If upon completion I was granted citizenship I would immediately rename the USA to Lower Canada where I would legally be able to raise the percentage of beer to a minimum standard of 5%.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Wildcat! I used to live in northern Ohio and I remember running into a couple of guys from Canada who asked what the hell was up with that 3.2 beer thing


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I promise to make it illegal for people to leave their christmas lights on the their house all year long. 

I promise to get rid of the stupid censoring of TV movies (I mean, seriously, censoring doesn't work, if the kids are determined enough)

I promise make it illegal for stores to put up non-Halloween decorations months before the actual season. (for example, christmas decorations would only be allowed to be on sale December 1st.)

I promise to make it illegal for stores to offer those stupid "kindergarten" level props. (like those dumb smiling fabric scarecrows you can find at JoAnn's or Michael's)


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that the average working stiff will have as many paid holidays as the average government employee has.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise I will not allow Mother Nature to unleash rain on weekends when you have stuff to do outdoors.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise love will prevail.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And I promise common sense will prevail


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I would make back bacon and beer the standard breakfast eh!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I veto that breakfast beer and substitute a chocolate malted


----------



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

I will pass a law that makes parents responsible for their children


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... you will never get in trouble for being on hauntforum at work.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Everything must be approved by me...bribes are welcome


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

I would give Creepster a cabinet job.

We will be splitting those bribes!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I will designate St Patrick's Day as a Federal holiday.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Roxy would have to announce that I am her favorite LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, I promise the Creepster will be turned into a flying CRANKY ghost:googly:


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, I promise the Creepster will be turned into a flying CRANKY ghost:googly:


Sweet...thats a good deal...I promise to comply


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I promise to outlaw Wite Out, colored pencils, crackers, niggling doubts, guinea hens, ****** in the wall, pole vaulting, gyping someone and stove-black as racist....


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise free ice cream every Monday.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise food will never stick in anyone's teeth


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise no one will ever have to smell anyone's bad breath ever again.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Inlaw-free major holidays.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise all holidays will be magically catered so there is no prep or clean up for anyone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lady Nyxie said:


> ... I promise no one will ever have to smell anyone's bad breath ever again.


My version was going to be "I promise no one will wake up with morning breath ever again"


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> My version was going to be "I promise no one will wake up with morning breath ever again"


Good one.

... I promise that Halloween costumes are allowed every day of the year (except Christmas - that isn't too unreasonable).


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

If I'm elected President, I promise to make jury duty more interesting by letting the jurists serve their sentence online rather than having to go in.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that Roxy will be tied up until others have a chance to catch up on posting.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, and I VETO that promise!:googly:


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that Roxy has zero veto power!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise that Lady Nyxie will be the on-call laundress for the Post Ho House basement whenever a new ho moves upstairs and needs to be temporarily replaced


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> I promise that Lady Nyxie will be the on-call laundress for the Post Ho House basement whenever a new ho moves upstairs and needs to be temporarily replaced


I promise to fulfill my assigned duties with a smile on my face and a song in my heart. :devil:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I promise to put gargoyles on every public building


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

... I promise that paid Christmas vacation will start on December 1st and end on January 4th every year and that you won't lose any of your vacation time as a result.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to pay a heavy price if you dress like your kid....that price would be amputation


----------

